# To those who have a 1 1/2 year old and newborn



## MrsPlaud

Hello all! I am due to have our baby boy in january...Our first born will be almost a year and a half when he is born. i was just wondering if theres anyone else out there with kids about the same age difference apart and how did the toddler handle it when the baby came home? Anything you did before hand to et them ready? Tips tricks...anything really...its going to be a tough time anyways because we are moving across country away from family 2 months before the baby is due. Just trying to get myself and family prepared!! thank you!:flower::flower:


----------



## StirCrazy

Caitlin & Megan are 14 months apart.

This is the day we bought Megan home from the hospital (first time Caitlin had seen her).

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Megan/megan6.jpg

We were worried too but they get on great.


----------



## leeanne

My first two children are 18 months apart. I was worried how Amanda would take it having a new baby around but she was pretty good! Sure, she got a tad bit jealous at times as mommy was a bit busier and couldn't do 100% of everything with her, but she was a star. Eventually, when Jayden started crawling around and then walking, he became her best friend.

I think the biggest thing was when Jayden was mobile and was starting to take an interest in Amanda's toys. She kept them piled up on our kitchen counter so he didn't get at them. LOL

Best words of advice is to have your first child help in the caring of your second. 

Another thing, it is tough having two young ones very dependent of you, but it does get easier when both are playing with each other later on and you actually do have more time to do what you need to do. I think it's actually easier than having just one child and them seeking all of your attention. This is what I am coming up against now as my third is 5/6 years younger than my other two.


----------



## MrsPlaud

StirCrazy...absolutely precious picture! 
leeanne...thanks a bunch...its really calmed my nerves a bit...I figured they would be friends as they got older. My lil guy is just such a mommys boy, and I love it, i just dont want to think anything different. But great advice from both! Thank yall!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Charlotte was 53 weeks old when Austin was born (to the DAY!). We didn't really do too much to prepare her for him coming home. Set up his room, let her help pick out some toys/clothes for him. Put out a swing/glider for him. I gave her a dolly and told her it was her baby and explained that I was going to have a baby...she proceeded to bang her baby's face on the ground and go play with her fire trucks, lol. Char came to the hospital the day he was born and patted at him. I am a SAHM with both of them, it's been interesting. The first few weeks she was pretty jealous and didn't want either of us to touch/hold him, she would throw a fit. Now she is waving at him, bringing him bottles and binkies and blowing kisses at him. It gets easier, I promise!


----------



## Wobbles

MrsPlaud said:


> StirCrazy...absolutely precious picture!
> leeanne...thanks a bunch...its really calmed my nerves a bit...I figured they would be friends as they got older. My lil guy is just such a mommys boy, and I love it, i just dont want to think anything different. But great advice from both! Thank yall!

He posted a video at first that I edited - had me with that stupid baby voice :haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh my answer lol ...

We haven't found it a problem the only bigger task is going between both for us. At first Caitlin didn't really bother the first cry she was a bit :shocked: but fine after that - within a week when we said 'Megan' she would go over and tap Megan saying "awww" and not long after if we went "awww" she'd go over and tap her head haha

She kisses Megan but she kinda keep a gap and goes "muah" lol quite cute. 

Shes lying down beside her and stuff on the play mat at the moment but she slaps her back like we do winding :dohh: and has decided when Megans in her bouncer Caitlin will sit with her BUT she sits on her legs :dohh:

Ive not found much of a problem at all just the whole one nappy two nappy ...three! As Im sur eyou'll be expecting. Constant go in my house for me when OH is doing work.


----------

